# Jumping spider macro



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

He was on my shed 


Red Jumper by AshMashMash, on Flickr


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> He was on my shed
> 
> [URL="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5230/5865819353_969370d811_b.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Red Jumper by AshMashMash, on Flickr


Great shot, Ash.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic!!! I do love these guys!!!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Amazing photo, such cute little things :flrt:


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

Saw this over on TP, fantastic shot, love the hair do! Every time I see your macro shots it makes me want my new lens more and more!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

fergie said:


> Great shot, Ash.


Thanks Fergs!



Amalthea said:


> Fantastic!!! I do love these guys!!!


Thank you! 



Biggys said:


> Amazing photo, such cute little things :flrt:


Ta - yes they are!



smileybones said:


> Saw this over on TP, fantastic shot, love the hair do! Every time I see your macro shots it makes me want my new lens more and more!! :mf_dribble:


Thanks very much! Check out my new thread I am about to put up then


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

That is just brilliant! Four eyes, lol! :lol2:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Amazing pic, so much detail


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Miss Lily said:


> That is just brilliant! Four eyes, lol! :lol2:





sarasin said:


> Amazing pic, so much detail


Thanks guys :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't like spiders, but loving the picture! :2thumb:

Excellent shot!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Very nice shot Ash...

You should find yourself some Butterflies(have you checked out my thread?:whistling2:: victory...With that fancy macro lens of yours, you will get some cracking images mate.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

feorag said:


> Don't like spiders, but loving the picture! :2thumb:
> 
> Excellent shot!


Thanks! 



Testudo Man said:


> Very nice shot Ash...
> 
> You should find yourself some Butterflies(have you checked out my thread?:whistling2:: victory...With that fancy macro lens of yours, you will get some cracking images mate.


Thanks TT! Yeh I've seen your thread - some nice shots! I don't see many butterflies 'round me... shall have to look out.


----------

